# Waterlox gelling problem



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Took your advice to add marbles to the can of waterlox to keep it from gelling, but I still can't keep it from gelling. I bought a can of Bloxygen but I guess the waterlox is too far gone. Does anyone have other ideas to keep it from gelling?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess I will answer my own question here is what "Waterlox" had to say "Storing Waterlox to prevent it from drying out.

Keep containers of Waterlox Original Tung oil finishes closed when not in use and keep in a cool, dry place. If stored properly, an unopened can of Waterlox Original Tung oil finishes have an almost indefinite shelf life. Cold temperatures will not negatively affect the product, but if Waterlox has been chilled or exposed to freezing temperatures, allow the product to stand for at least 6 hours in temperatures above 60° F before using. DO NOT artificially heat Waterlox products.

Partially filled containers may gel since Waterlox Original Tung oil finishes dry through oxidation. When a container is opened, it is exposed to oxygen and the remaining unused portion may begin to oxidize. This leads to skinning and eventually gelling of the product.

For the best results, pour the Waterlox you need to complete your job into another container and promptly reseal the original container (replace both the metal seal and screw top on the oblong can(s) and the lid on the round can(s)). DO NOT return any unused portion to the original can.

For proper storage, oxygen inside the Waterlox container must be displaced by one or more of the following methods:

*Decant the product into a smaller airtight glass or metal container. DO NOT use plastic. If using a previously vacuum-sealed jar (e.g. pickles or baby food) use plastic wrap inside the lid to create an adequate seal. 
*Use clean marbles or stones to raise the level of the finish and thereby displace the oxygen. 
*With rectangular cans, squeeze the sides to push the liquid up and seal before the air returns into the can. 
*"Float" the product with an inert gas, such as BLO2XYGEN, carbon dioxide or argon, that is heavier than air. 

These are the only tried and true methods that we're aware of to use to keep the product from gelling. Keep in mind that whatever method you use, you'll need to be sure the oxygen is being "removed" from the equation. You may also be interested in buying Waterlox Original in a 2 fl oz sample packet - maybe a one-time use packet would help you more than the size container you're using today.

If the material is soft and pliable, you'll want to be sure that it dries on a piece of glass before using it. If it dries on glass, there will be enough driers in it to dry on a project. Once the process of oxidation has begun, there is not way to reverse it."


----------

